# Kabel gesleeved! Garantie futsch???



## Dolceman (27. August 2012)

Hallo,

habe eine kleine Frage!

Ich hab ein Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 und hab meine Kabel gesleeved jedoch habe ich nicht das NT aufgeschraubt! hab ich trotzdem noch Garantie???

Lg Dolceman


----------



## Stryke7 (27. August 2012)

Das kommt auf den Hersteller an. Generell verfällt dadurch die Garantie, einige Hersteller haben aber mittlerweile selbst eingesehen und betonen, dass das Sleeven selbst kein Problem ist, wenn das NT nicht geöffnet wird, keine Pins falsch belegt wurden etc.


----------



## Dolceman (27. August 2012)

ne, pins hab sind keine falsch belegt! Hab eins nach dem anderen gesleeved und nicht alle auf einmal raus!


----------



## Stryke7 (27. August 2012)

Jutjut, es geht um ein CoolerMaster?


----------



## Dolceman (27. August 2012)

wie was Coolermaster???

Wir sind im Be Quiet Supportforum


----------



## Stryke7 (27. August 2012)

Oh sorry, habs aus der Hauptseite 

BeQuiet weiß ich grade garnicht genau ... Moment.



Edit:

Also BeQuiet hat sich zu dem noch nie geäußert, insofern wird die Garantie dadurch wohl erlöschen.


----------



## ColorMe (27. August 2012)

Bei Anspruch entfernst du halt die Sleeves... Sowas hinterlässt eigentlich keine Rückstände.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. August 2012)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Bei Anspruch entfernst du halt die Sleeves... Sowas hinterlässt eigentlich keine Rückstände.


 
Theoretisch stellst du die garantie damit zwar nicht wieder her,  aber er hat recht


----------



## Leckrer (27. August 2012)

Ja, aber dann fragen die, warum die Herstellersleeves ab sind


----------



## Dolceman (27. August 2012)

ma schauen, was der BeQuiet STAFF dazu sagt!


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2012)

Wohl, dass sie keine Garantie für basteleien übernehmen werden/können/dürfen...

Und das ist auch gut so!

Ich finds immer ziemlich übel, wenn irgendwelche 'verfriemeler' sich nachdem sie etwas verfriemelt haben, an den Händler/Hersteller wenden, um Garantie anzumelden...


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. September 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich finds immer ziemlich übel, wenn irgendwelche 'verfriemeler' sich nachdem sie etwas verfriemelt haben, an den Händler/Hersteller wenden, um Garantie anzumelden...


 Teils muss ich dir Recht geben, teils aber auch nicht. N Defekt muss nicht unbedingt durchs Sleeven auftreten, die Möglichkeit ist aber natürlich gegeben. In so nem Fall würde ich als Hersteller auch die Garantie verweigern. Wenns aber an was anderem liegt dann gibts evtl noch Kulanz o.ä. aber da muss man dann schon extrem viel Glück haben. 
Die wenigsten Probleme sollte es bei Vollmodularen Netzteilen geben, was ich so im Forum gelesen hab können z.b. die von Seasonic ohne Probleme ohne Kabel eingeschickt werden.


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

leider ist es nun einmal so, dass ein Garantieanspruch generell durch das öffnen, reparieren oder durch jegliche Modifizierung verloren geht.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## ct5010 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hm theoretisch müsste die Garantie dann auch verfallen, wenn man das Netzteil anpackt, durch die Fingerabdrücke wird es modifiziert  

Gut es kommt vielleicht auch drauf an, wie man das Kabel sleevt, beim L8 muss man bei den modularen Kabeln ja auch nicht das NT aufschrauben um an die Kabel ranzukommen, theoretisch ein Sleeve drüber und ferig?


----------

